
Show HN: Summary Box – A Reddit-Like Feed of Summarized News - hackertldr
https://summarybox.com
======
ryacko
The login requirement is strange considering that
[https://smmry.com/](https://smmry.com/) as used by the reddit TLDRbot has a
public api.

